# Basement to attic raceway



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I could be wrong but I believe framing sections greater than 10' require fire stopping per IRC. Continuous, full depth fiberglass insulation is typically sufficient. 

Copper is cheap right now, I'd just pull the romex now and be done with it.


----------

